# Expats in San Miguel de Allende



## jbelasco (Aug 7, 2015)

I am looking to connect with expats living in San Miguel de Allende. I live in New York and am considering a move to San Miguel. 

Thanks,
Jackie Belasco


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jbelasco said:


> I am looking to connect with expats living in San Miguel de Allende. I live in New York and am considering a move to San Miguel.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jackie Belasco


:welcome:


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

jbelasco said:


> I am looking to connect with expats living in San Miguel de Allende. I live in New York and am considering a move to San Miguel.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jackie Belasco


Jackie, 

You might not yet have enough postings for a PM, so what would you like to know?


----------



## Bigmunch (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome !! We were just there last week. Had a great time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ValRomx said:


> Jackie,
> 
> You might not yet have enough postings for a PM, so what would you like to know?


Unless posts are of a particularly private nature, it's better to post on the open forum, so all of us can benefit from the information in them.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

jbelasco said:


> I am looking to connect with expats living in San Miguel de Allende. I live in New York and am considering a move to San Miguel.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jackie Belasco


I lived there for three years and moved to a lower altitude for health (and other) reasons. It's a great place to visit, and depending on your taste in people and places, might be a fine place for you to live.

Check with Senor Google to find the San Miguel Forum, which will connect you with San Miguel Expats.

Primary advice: Wherever you go, RENT for awhile before buying. Properties in most places in Mexico are slow to sell, and sometimes the love affair with a place goes sour.
:juggle:


----------



## angel22 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm also looking to connect with local community groups in San Miguel de Allende, any suggestions for local forums ? Thanks.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Check that out on Google. I know there is at least one, maybe two.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

jbelasco said:


> I am looking to connect with expats living in San Miguel de Allende. I live in New York and am considering a move to San Miguel.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jackie Belasco


I live in Queretaro and visit San Miguel very often, if I can do of any help...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A Yahoo Group for SMA is *Civil San Miguel de Allende*


----------



## jbelasco (Aug 7, 2015)

ValRomx said:


> Jackie,
> 
> You might not yet have enough postings for a PM, so what would you like to know?


I am trying to find out what cities in the US and Canada expats now living in San Miguel de Allende originated from for a research project. Can you direct me where I might find this out?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

jbelasco said:


> I am trying to find out what cities in the US and Canada expats now living in San Miguel de Allende originated from for a research project. Can you direct me where I might find this out?


I haven't a clue where you'd find this information officially, but if you join a San Miguel forum and ask the members to tell you where they are from, it would be a start.

Totally unofficial information: My spouse and I are from large cities in CA. Most of the people I met in SMA were former big city dwellers who moved to SMA for its reputed sophistication.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> . . . who moved to SMA for its reputed sophistication.


I'm not trying to be nasty, but could you enlarge on the "reputed sophistication". With a possible comparison to Mexico City or Guadalajara.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jbelasco said:


> I am trying to find out what cities in the US and Canada expats now living in San Miguel de Allende originated from for a research project. Can you direct me where I might find this out?


Moderator's Note: Please keep in mind that surveys and similar types of research are not allowed on this forum (See Rule 17). 
Thanks,


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I'm not trying to be nasty, but could you enlarge on the "reputed sophistication". With a possible comparison to Mexico City or Guadalajara.


Maybe some expats equate a large expat population with "sophistication".


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

"Sophistication" concerning SMA would refer to the many cultural events and learning opportunities available to expats there, that you do not find in the quantity, nor quality, at Lakeside, for example. I am speaking from my personal experience, having lived in both areas, and continuing to visit both areas. YMMD.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe some expats equate a large expat population with "sophistication".


I lived many years at Lakeside, and I would never use that word to describe that area, even though it has probably the largest expat population in Mexico.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> I'm not trying to be nasty, but could you enlarge on the "reputed sophistication". With a possible comparison to Mexico City or Guadalajara.


Jo, I would certainly agree that Mexico City and Guad would certainly win hands down over SMA. However, you realize that in those 2 places, a knowledge of Spanish makes someone's experience there much more rewarding. However, in SMA, you do not need a good grasp of Spanish to take advantage of the multiple opportunities of culture available to expats there. So, for expats living in Mexico, SMA would certainly offer more "sophistication" than any other "extranjero" enclave, IMHO.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Jo, I would certainly agree that Mexico City and Guad would certainly win hands down over SMA. However, you realize that in those 2 places, a knowledge of Spanish makes someone's experience there much more rewarding. However, in SMA, you do not need a good grasp of Spanish to take advantage of the multiple opportunities of culture available to expats there. So, for expats living in Mexico, SMA would certainly offer more "sophistication" than any other "extranjero" enclave, IMHO.


Well put, and that's what I meant by "reputed sophistication". I live in the Lakeside area now and I like it for many reasons, but not for that one. It has a more Midwestern U.S. flavor. On the plus side, it is close enough to Guadalajara to enjoy that large city's cultural events.
Now, for a honest snide comment on SMA: It got to the point that if I met one more wannabe artist or writer who moved there to "reinvent his or her self", I'd want to barf or scream. The place is crawling with them. YMMV
:flypig:


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Jo, I would certainly agree that Mexico City and Guad would certainly win hands down over SMA. However, you realize that in those 2 places, a knowledge of Spanish makes someone's experience there much more rewarding. However, in SMA, you do not need a good grasp of Spanish to take advantage of the multiple opportunities of culture available to expats there. So, for expats living in Mexico, SMA would certainly offer more "sophistication" than any other "extranjero" enclave, IMHO.


I am becoming more and more confused. My Spanish is far from fluent, however, I have been known to go to the Teatro del Estado and buy tickets to the symphony. I also have been known to gone to clubs where live music was offered, paid the entrance fee and even ordered a drink or two. Art exhibitions, open-air concerts, etc. all with two bad knees and a heart condition. Perhaps "sophistication" is being translated to a hefty ****** population and a high percentage of English usage. Xalapa does not have a large ****** population as I could count the total population on my fingers and toes, but sophistication we got. I'll end this rant with a trite expression of "Just sayin'".


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I am becoming more and more confused. My Spanish is far from fluent, however, I have been known to go to the Teatro del Estado and buy tickets to the symphony. I also have been known to gone to clubs where live music was offered, paid the entrance fee and even ordered a drink or two. Art exhibitions, open-air concerts, etc. all with two bad knees and a heart condition. Perhaps "sophistication" is being translated to a hefty ****** population and a high percentage of English usage. Xalapa does not have a large ****** population as I could count the total population on my fingers and toes, but sophistication we got. I'll end this rant with a trite expression of "Just sayin'".


What we may have had on here is another comment about Spanish fluency being essential to the good life in Mexico. Yes, it's a good thing to have, but many people can't manage that due to hearing impairments or plain old age. As you pointed out, the lack of fluency is no reason to miss out on cultural or social events. I agree that Xalapa has culture in good measure.

A hefty ****** population just translates into many people of English speaking background living in the same general area with highly varying degrees of education, background and tastes. 

It's also of note that San Miguel is a popular destination for tourists; both Mexican from D.F. and foreigners from many places. There's a large number of high end restaurants as well as hotels and B&B's. Not so in the Lakeside area, except for weekenders visiting from Guadalajara or having second homes in the area. This is the "burbs", with a huge lake to enjoy, decent restaurants these days and best of all, activities of every kind to keep the population out of trouble.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I'm not trying to be nasty, but could you enlarge on the "reputed sophistication". With a possible comparison to Mexico City or Guadalajara.


I live in Guadalajara and like living there a lot. However, I would not call it a "sophisticated" city, at least not in comparison to other cities of the world of comparable size.

Because I visit Berlin, Germany a lot, I find it convenient to compare the two. They both have around 5 million people in the metropolitan area. However, Berlin has many, many international restaurants with cuisines from all over the world and many of excellent quality. Berlin has three opera houses. 

Guadalajara, on the other hand, I would characterize as an over grown pueblito. It has a large population but the feel of the city is more of a small town with lots people and some modern malls. There is no opera company. There are few international restaurants: some good Italian, one good Indian, some bad Chinese, that is about it. For international movies, you are limited to one two video salons and a one university screen. I am not an art expert or even a knowledgeable amateur, but I think the art museums in Gdl pale in contrast to a true world class city.

Mexico City does merit classification as a "sophisticated" city, in my opinion. On the basis of culture, I would choose to live in Mexico City, but the climate of Guadalajara is better. Everything is a trade-off. I am happy with my decision to stay in Gdl.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Well..........."we'll always have Paris" to compare other cities to. Rome isn't bad, either.
But....."I left my heart in San Francisco".


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

First of all we could start by defining the term sophisticated
Then, who is sophisticated enough as to be the judge of how much sophisticated a place is


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

San Francisco is a great city but it is provincial as well and there is a reason Guadalajara is known as el Rancho grande.. Berlin , Rome, Paris, London and some other cities are in a different category but of course they all have their simple folks as well, actually millions of them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Well..........."we'll always have Paris" to compare other cities to. Rome isn't bad, either.
> But....."I left my heart in San Francisco".


I left my heart in the Big Apple, and Madrid is nothing to sneeze at either (please excuse the incompatible metaphors).


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> San Francisco is a great city but it is provincial as well and there is a reason Guadalajara is known as el Rancho grande.. Berlin , Rome, Paris, London and some other cities are in a different category but of course they all have their simple folks as well, actually millions of them.


I loved it for its beauty. It had its drawbacks...but I was there at the right time...long ago when I was young. This had a lot to do with it, I think.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No doubt it is a wonderful city. I enjoyed living there for many years when I was younger too.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

If you've never done Austin, Texas, then you have missed some really special food places. And, San Antonio. Wow !


----------



## fmr pnw (May 31, 2015)

CD, don't know how to send a PM, but would you please send me one about restaurants you like in Austin and San Antonio? We're going to both places in late Sept.

saludos cordiales,
Gayle


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

fmr pnw said:


> CD, don't know how to send a PM, but would you please send me one about restaurants you like in Austin and San Antonio? We're going to both places in late Sept.
> 
> saludos cordiales,
> Gayle


Once you've posted five messages on the forum, you can send and receive PM's. Just click on the username of the person you want to send a PM to, a drop-down menu will appear, and you can take it from there.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

fmr pnw said:


> CD, don't know how to send a PM, but would you please send me one about restaurants you like in Austin and San Antonio? We're going to both places in late Sept.
> 
> saludos cordiales,
> Gayle


Hi Gayle,
Need some help, as there is too much different to list. Give me a hint: type of food and price range. BBQ, steak/chicken fried steak, Mexican, Japanese, Italian, French, etc. You need 5 posts before I can PM you. How long you gonna be there? Looking for breakfast, lunch and dinner? Are you doing Alamo, River Walk, State Capitol, Longhorn Football Game, Museums, etc. ?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

fmr pnw said:


> CD, don't know how to send a PM, but would you please send me one about restaurants you like in Austin and San Antonio? We're going to both places in late Sept.
> 
> saludos cordiales,
> Gayle


San Antonio (Actually a bit outside in Helotes, TX)

The Grey Moss Inn. Its on the expensive side ($30-$50) but well worth it for 1 night. Romantic atmosphere. Great food in a quiet location. Zagat ratings 26 of 30. Ask waiter about specials - sometimes complementary wine.

Fine Dining, Seafood, Steaks, Steakhouse San Antonio - Grey Moss Inn - Prime Steaks, Seafood, Wine



In San Antonio

Mi Tierra - Pretty good Texmex but can vary given the large crowds. Interesting atmosphere - live mariachi music . Popular locally. Very good margaritas. Very large place. Generally good service. Average prices.

Mi Tierra Restaurant & Bakery


Austin is a very eclectic place. Interesting food and music all over the place. Not particularly an Anthony Bourdain fan but he did have an interesting episode featuring Austin.

No Reservations | Austin

Pig out for breakfast with a El Taco Grande at Juan in a Million (not much to look at from the outside). VG travel stop.


----------



## Ricalsol (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey Gary, how's the best way to connect with the US community in SM?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Ricalsol said:


> Hey Gary, how's the best way to connect with the US community in SM?


I would say "you can't miss 'em" but they usually hang out at Harry's and at the Plaza.
Same with the Biblioteque.
To start communication, there are two San Miguel forums; easy to find in a search.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ricalsol said:


> Hey Gary, how's the best way to connect with the US community in SM?


I would say, just walk around!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ricalsol said:


> Hey Gary, how's the best way to connect with the US community in SM?


I don't know San Miguel, but the places I do know with collections of US/Canadians seem to have groups that get together for whatever reason, drinking, reading, knitting, … . I suspect San Miguel has them too.


----------

